# Jurassic Park



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I hadn't seen Jurassic Park before so a few days ago I watched it. I really liked it! Have you all seen the other two movies? And which one is the best? Don't tell me any endings or anything though, cause I haven't seen the other ones. lol Thanks! 

Oh, and what kind of goat do you think it is that the T Rex eats? An Alpine? Only a goat owner would take time to decide what breed it is..... lol :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really good movies all of them  I watched part of the first one a couple of weeks ago it was on tv late one night. I haven't seen the others in a long time, but I really thought they were good, but of course IMO the first one was my favorite. 
My son LOVES these movies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh it has been a long time since I saw the first 2. I don't even remember what the goat looked like since I saw it before I had goats. You are right that we notice the goats sine we have them.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I seen all 3 at some point in time. I only remember number one for the most part. I didn't notice the goat in there.
Not to crazy about seeing them again as I prefer the Pirates of the caribbean and The Bourne movies...stuff like that, action movies.
I like Matrix 1... lol I probably know every line in that movie and every movie mistake.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I have only seen the first one.....If I have seen the other 2 I do not remember them. I am more of a comedy movie fan.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I watched the first Jurassic Park a couple months ago, but I haven't seen the other ones yet... The goat really seems like a mix to me. He has a small wiry build, almost resembling a young Spanish or a San Clemente.... He looked too small to have Alpine blood. His horns though, were the classic "European" shape. Sooooo... He's a --- goat. :wink: :laugh: 

Has anyone Wikipedia'd it? :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I've watched the first and third a couple weeks ago. AMC kept saying they were playing 1-3 but in actuality they were only playing 1 AND 3. >_> I was very annoyed! I wanted to watch the second one!

Caitlyn is right about the horns, very european-y. But we really can't judge how big the goat was, there was nothing to compare its size with...other than a deattached leg that probably...most likely...hopefully did not belong to the actual goat itself...oh and the remains sliding down the T-Rex's throat O__o;

I like all the horse noises they use for the dinosaurs. The velociraptors sound exactly like a gelding at my job. ^_^


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

@gotmygoat, yes, I looked up what the noises were for all the dinos. Pretty interesting! For the TRex they mixed,as far as I can remember, a tiger, a walrus, and something else for its roar. Then for it's snorting they used the noise a whale makes when it blows.  I have the second and third JP on order at the library. Hopefully my family won't kill me for doing it.... :laugh: They didn't like the first one very much. lol


----------

